# New Model S 100D: 0-60mph in 3.6s !



## garsh

Brooks from Drag Times got his hands on a loaner 100D and ran some acceleration tests. Tesla's sandbagging the numbers again - I believe they say 0-60mph in 4.1s.

Brooks' best time was 0-60mph in *3.596s
*
It did take a few attempts to get that fast - the battery probably needed to be warmed up a little, and the non-performance models don't have an option to pre-warm the battery for an acceleration run.

He also tested the new "Chill mode": 0-60mph in 7.2s. I want to have that be the default for valet mode.


----------



## SoFlaModel3

I don’t expect to ever use chill mode in my Model 3, but I do like to see they routinely sandbag the numbers!!


----------



## danzgator

garsh said:


> Brooks from Drag Times got his hands on a loaner 100D and ran some acceleration tests. Tesla's sandbagging the numbers again - I believe they say 0-60mph in 4.1s.
> 
> Brooks' best time was 0-60mph in *3.596s
> *
> It did take a few attempts to get that fast - the battery probably needed to be warmed up a little, and the non-performance models don't have an option to pre-warm the battery for an acceleration run.
> 
> He also tested the new "Chill mode": 0-60mph in 7.2s. I want to have that be the default for valet mode.


It sure would be nice to get an update a few months into owning the Model 3 saying it was even faster!


----------



## SSonnentag

I took delivery of my S100D on Monday. I enjoy acceleration, but the 100D is ridiculously quick. Full "throttle" is downright uncomfortable. Why anyone would pay the premium for the performance model for a daily driver is beyond me. I will be using "chill" mode when my wife is with me just to prevent myself from giving her accidental whiplash.


----------



## Watts4me

I just test drove a S100D this past weekend. That thing is fast! I would love to feel what the P100D can do


----------



## Michael Russo

Watts4me said:


> I just test drove a S100D this past weekend. That thing is fast! I would love to feel what the P100D can do


Same as the 100D with a big of extra P...epps!!


----------



## Watts4me

Michael Russo said:


> Same as the 100D with a big of extra P...epps!!


That 1 second of extra P...epps is what I want to experience. :sunglasses:


----------



## Brokedoc

Among Teslas, I've driven my X75D (6.0s), my uncorked X75D (?4.9s), loaner SP85D (3.1s) and loaner XP90D (3.2s)

The 1 second difference after getting uncorked is VERY noticeable and I'm EXTREMELY happy with the current amount of acceleration for this 5000 pound vehicle.

The SP85D and XP90D were ridiculously fast and only usable on straight acceleration. I can definitely see some inexperienced driver trying to accelerate on a turn and losing control.

I can't imagine the 1.9s acceleration of Roadster2.0 - it must be uncomfortably fast and could border on being unhealthy. Just as jet fighter pilots and astronauts are taught special maneuvers to maintain blood flow to their brains, I suspect that the 1.9s acceleration level could also be bad for your health (especially those with uncontrolled high blood pressure)


----------

